# Not is papillon, is dalmashun



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Achsually.










Miss Mia's developing a ton of ticking in her coat. It's always so interesting to me because she looks solid white when she's dry. Same goes for Summer and Rose though. They look white but when you get them wet you can see their coat is actually spotted most the way through. It's kind of weirdly fascinating (well to me at least, lol!)

Versus



















Oh and here's Mia's new favorite game- zoom at full speed into every tight space you can find.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

LOL! It is fascinating, Roxy has the same 'spots'. I love Mia's new game! Giz would love to play it with her...except he might get stuck!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Sounds like Mia is having the time of her life!  Butch used to do that with the other couch I had...he can't fit under the new one!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Love the pictures. Mia is so spunky and adorable!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Poor Mia's ears look so funny in the bath. She's very pretty when she's out of the bath, though.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nia's ticked when her coat's wet too! She has brown spots that if you're brushing her or parting her hair, you can see. Yours don't seem to hate the bath as much as mine!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

My mom's mix puppy had spots like that only when wet as a pup too (she was about 4 months old I think), but they grew into visible ticking as she got older. Wonder how Mia will turn out?

Dry puppy Maggy:







[/IMG]

Wet puppy Maggy:









Dry three month older Maggy:









I'm told they are much more distinct now but haven't seen her in six months...though they were darker than they appear in both the bath and recent pic...

Sorry for the semi-random photo dump


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Shaina said:


> My mom's mix puppy had spots like that only when wet as a pup too (she was about 4 months old I think), but they grew into visible ticking as she got older. Wonder how Mia will turn out?
> 
> Dry puppy Maggy:
> 
> ...


Wow she's pretty! I think Mia's will be more noticeable than Rose and Summer's as an adult just because she's black and white. It'll be interesting to see what happens.

She is a very pretty dog! Do they know what she is?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah it's going to be a lot of fun to see how Mia turns out. One thing for certain -- she will always be adorable!



Laurelin said:


> Wow she's pretty! I think Mia's will be more noticeable than Rose and Summer's as an adult just because she's black and white. It'll be interesting to see what happens.
> 
> She is a very pretty dog! Do they know what she is?


Umm Spaniel Mix? lol 

That's my best (though vague) guess, but again I haven't seen her in six months so am not sure what she looks like now that she's a young adult. I actually like the ticking better as the very dark head with a pure white body was a little disconcerting lol. She is a cutie though 

*can't resist adding one more pic*


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Now this is the perfect first thread to open after having been gone such a long time. Laurelin, how are ya girl?


----------



## bella and lolas dad (Oct 29, 2007)

Just beautiful dogs


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Shaina said:


> Yeah it's going to be a lot of fun to see how Mia turns out. One thing for certain -- she will always be adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, they're both beautiful dogs! I am liking spaniels a lot lately.




> Now this is the perfect first thread to open after having been gone such a long time. Laurelin, how are ya girl?


Long time no see! I'm doing pretty good, how are you? I've got a little fluffball keeping me on my toes though, haha.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I see that. I was so sorry to hear about Trey, but he lived a long full life. And couldn't have asked for a better owner.

An apartment?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Oh wow, they're both beautiful dogs! I am liking spaniels a lot lately.


Is this related to your increasing fascination with Phalènes? lol


----------



## DaisyPrincess (Aug 25, 2009)

Great pictures


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I love the bath pictures!! LOL.....My puppy has lots of ticks too......not showing in the fur yet, but I suspect they will as her mother had lots!! 

Cute little mix breed pup your mom has there.....she is adorable!! .....I can't help in the id'ing, though!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

lucy, you have a new pap pup too? where's our pictures!? lol!!

I think we need to get all of these Pap puppies together to play!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Shaina said:


> Is this related to your increasing fascination with Phalènes? lol


Probably. I want a floppy eared one next.  



> I see that. I was so sorry to hear about Trey, but he lived a long full life. And couldn't have asked for a better owner.
> 
> An apartment?


Yep, back at college again. Fun stuff. 



> lucy, you have a new pap pup too? where's our pictures!? lol!!
> 
> I think we need to get all of these Pap puppies together to play!!


How many is that? 5 pap puppies on the board right now? They're all pretty similar in age too. It'd be so fun to get them together. (I can dream right?)


----------



## terrier crazy (Aug 26, 2009)

Those girls are gorgeous. I used to have a Great Pyrenees who was pure white but when wet he was pink with black freckles covering his whole body. I was always amazed that such a light colored coat hid all that black also.


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

LOL Don't look at me... it wasn't me. Love it!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Aw! how cute! I love mia's ears too. Summer is looking fabulous as always, beautiful pictures as always! When I see your pictures I get that looking-through-a-magazine feeling. You should've seen Hallie when she was a puppy, barely any ticking at all. I should have known, her sire's name was D's ticked... lol. She's all ticked up now that's she's full grown. 
Sorry but I feel as though I must hijack as well ;]

Here's my girl at 1 year, see the heavy front leg ticking?








It's so heavily ticked it's almost a solid color!

Here's 3 months, very littly visible ticking-









I love my ticked girl even though she ticks me off sometimes.. lol just couldn't resist


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, I have a puppy........She is 5 months the 29th....I am sorry I do not get here often, and when I do, I can not hardly keep up.....LOL.....I would love for all of us to get together!! Here she is......


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

OMG so prescious, I just adore the photo of Mia running under the couch! Summer looks so regal and elegant and much like my pap looks when wet. My pap, Jazz, was really white as a pup and developed some tickig as she aged aside from her big splotches of color. 
lovely photos


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

So calm in the bathtub! They are really cute! I wish my puppy could just sit there in the bathtub... but we have to go through crying, screaming, jumping out and getting water everywhere, etc.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

StellaKin said:


> So calm in the bathtub! They are really cute! I wish my puppy could just sit there in the bathtub... *but we have to go through crying, screaming, jumping out and getting water everywhere, etc.*


And this is exactly the reason why I take mine to the groomer to be bathed. It's not worth all the fuss for me. Worth the fee and the tip every time!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> And this is exactly the reason why I take mine to the groomer to be bathed. It's not worth all the fuss for me. Worth the fee and the tip every time!


LOL mine just give me the 'omg I can't believe you'd do this to ME. I'm a GOOD dog, aren't I?' I feel awful every time, lol.

Lucygoose your pup is adorable! Very close to Mia in age too.


----------



## blackfish (Jul 17, 2009)

Her hair is very pretty


----------

